# Секвестра нет, а боли есть



## roman11 (1 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Роман, я инженер, мне 30 лет, рост 174, вес 70 кг (похудел на 12 кг за последние несколько месяцев). Я являюсь пользователем Вашего сайта с 2018. Но только теперь обращаюсь о помощи. Помогите мне пожалуйста разобраться, так как последние пять месяцев моей жизни - ад.

И так, все по очереди

В ноябре 2017 после простуды и ОРВИ начала ужасно болеть спина справа от позвоночника и через несколько недель отдавать в голень правой ноги. В то время мне было 28 лет, рост 174, вес 82 кг (спортсмен). Сделал МРТ и обратился за лечением к невропатологу. Вывод МРТ: остеохондроз, межпозвонковые диски L4-S1 с неравномерными дорзальными протрузиями до 3-4 мм, L3-L4 с широкой медианной протрузией до 3-4 мм и правосторонней парамедианной секвестрированной грижей 5х7х10 мм с умеренным сжатием дурального мешка, компрессией корешков Л4 справа . Через неделю уколов Диклак боль в спине на 90% прошла, только сильно болела правая нога. В конце января началась ужасная боль в пояснице, но уже не справа а посередине спины в районе позвонка S1 и ниже. На этот раз уколы Диклак уже не помогли (снимали боль на несколько часов). После отмены уколов Диклак, пришла очень сильная боль, НЕ МОГ СИДЕТЬ, СТОЯТЬ дольше 15 мин. Начал делать ЛФК - стало еще хуже. Две недели на больничном, ужасная боль, никакая медикаментозная терапия не помогает. Думал об операции. В начале марта записался на массажи и мануальную терапию, и чудо через 15 дней я лишился дискомфорта и боли в пояснице на 70%. В мае полностью забыл о боли в ноге. Затем плавание, ЛФК, тренажерный зал (без осевой нагрузки). Боли и дискомфорт в пояснице присутствовали целый 2018, но сильно не мешали жить. Продолжал работать над собой и летом 2019 забыл что такое боль в спине. Но беда подкрадывалась ...

В октябре 2019 сильно перемерз и на следующий день боль в спине СЛЕВА. Продолжалась несколько дней, потом прошла. Через несколько недель снова - боль на несколько дней. И так продолжалось до нового года. Переделал МРТ: Регресс секвестра, протрузии L3-S1 3-4 мм. Сильно порадовался, но напрасно. После нового года боль уже не проходила. Локализовалась в двух точках, как на рисунке 1.

Невропатолог прописала 5 уколов Диклак и 5 уколов витамина B. Сказала, там нечему болеть. Все время чувствовал боль и какой-то напряженний участок (типа большого триггера) в левой ягодицы. Пока колол уколы, более менее было нормально, через день  после завершения уколов пришла знакомая боль, та которая была в январе 2018 года, и сразу мысли в голове: секвестра нет, а боль есть. Да, та САМАЯ БОЛЬ, ни сидеть, ни стоять, ни ходить. И начались: блокада Дипроспаном, Олфен таблетки, компрессы с димексидом и гидрокортизоном, мочегонные и т.д. Результата 0, только боли в желудке и диагноз - гастрит и ГЭРБ. После такого 21 дневного лечения, начались сильные жгучие боли в обеих ягодицах, которые опускались вдоль бедра до колена (по 10 балльной шкале- 9). Обратился к мануальному терапевту (бывший военный врач), 5 сеансов каждый день выкручивал меня как хотел, результат- облегчение на 4 дня. Дальше реабилитационный центр - массажи, вытяжка на тренажере, через 7 сеансов боли в пояснице прошли, остались только жгучие боли в ягодицах, и бедрах (по 10 балльной шкале 6). Продолжал заниматься, подключил кинезиотерапию, но боли в ягодицах и бедрах не проходили, наоборот были обострения, от которых спасал только постельный режим. появилась боль в районе лопаток. Начался карантин. Две недели назад обратился к другому мануального терапевту. По его словам: протрузии Л3, Л4 здесь ни при чем. Компрессия корешков S1 и S2 слева, и S3 справа. Провел легкую мануальную терапию, рекомендовал согревающую мазь на крестец и вдоль позвоночника. На следующий день обострения. По его словам: поработали с первопричиной и она сказала свое "фе". Через неделю еще один сеанс мануальной терапии, банки, но легче мне не становится. Сейчас боль как показано на рис.2 плюс в положении лежа жгучая боль от ягодицы по бедру( по 10 бальной -4) . Завтра иду на прием к остеопату. В течение пяти месяцев был только три недели на работе.
Сам понимаю по МРТ там нечему болеть, но болит. Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с моей болью, которая мучает меня уже 5 месяцев.
P.S.  Если сделал много ошибок, простите. Русский язык не мой родной.


----------



## La murr (1 Июн 2020)

@roman11, Роман, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## roman11 (2 Июн 2020)




----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2020)

День добрый Роман.
Если оценить жалобы и течение заболевания,  то , так сказать, заочно, можно предположить следующее...
Вы занимались спортом и нагруженные мышцы поясницы в месте прикрепления к подвздошным костям стали постепенно более чувствительны к охлаждению. .


roman11 написал(а):


> В ноябре 2017 после простуды и ОРВИ начала ужасно болеть спина справа от позвоночника и через несколько недель отдавать в голень правой ноги.


Могу предположить,  что получился миотендинит.


roman11 написал(а):


> Продолжал заниматься, подключил кинезиотерапию, но боли в ягодицах и бедрах не проходили, наоборот были обострения, от которых спасал только постельный режим. появилась боль в районе лопаток.


Физическая нагрузка на напряженные и отёчные мышцы конечно ухудшает самочувствие. 


roman11 написал(а):


> Провел легкую мануальную терапию, рекомендовал согревающую мазь на крестец и вдоль позвоночника. На следующий день обострения.


Конечно,  нагрузка и еще больший приток крови от согревающий мази увеличили отечность и ухудшили самочувствие.


roman11 написал(а):


> Сейчас боль как показано на рис.2 плюс в положении лежа жгучая боль от ягодицы по бедру


Конечно, без осмотра сказать трудно, но можно предположить как хронизацию миотендинита, а боли по задней поверхности бедра могут быть и от компрессии нерва той же напряженной грушевидной мышцей.


----------



## roman11 (2 Июн 2020)

AIR, Спасибо большое, что откликнулись.


----------



## roman11 (2 Июн 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Вы занимались спортом и нагруженные мышцы поясницы в месте прикрепления к подвздошным костям стали постепенно более чувствительны к охлаждению. .


В 2018, когда лечил свой секвестр, врач делал УВТ, и во время процедуры сильно болела поясница слева, я тогда еще сильно удивился, почему так, что когда все начиналось (по моему мнению воспалительный процесс, который снялся уколами Диклак) болела вся правая сторона от позвоночника, а левая не беспокоила. Вытерпев процедуру УВТ, я спросил у врача, что это за болевые такие места слева от позвоночника, и почему они болят только слева. На что врач мне ответил- это места крепления сухожилий к костям.
 В 2019 практически забыл о боли в спине, все снова началось после переохлаждения, боль слева от позвоночника


AIR написал(а):


> Конечно, без осмотра сказать трудно, но можно предположить как хронизацию миотендинита, а боли по задней поверхности бедра могут быть и от компрессии нерва той же напряженной грушевидной мышцей..


Скажите пожалуйста, а болевые места, как на рисунке 1, с чем можно ассоциировать. Даже после жесткой мануальной терапии, которую делал военный врач, они практически не исчезали. Я так понял мои протрузии здесь ни при чем🤔


----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, а болевые места, как на рисунке 1, с чем можно ассоциировать. Даже после жесткой мануальной терапии, которую делал военный врач, они практически не исчезали. Я так понял мои протрузии здесь ни при чем🤔


Опять же, в бОльшей части умозрительно. По тому, как нарисовано,  это скорее крепление ягодичных мышц к гребню подвздошной кости  (если на самом деле немного выше, то это уже крепление мышц поясницы. ..). Нагружаться и болеть эти места прикрепления ягодичных мышц могут как при привычном отклонении туловища вперед, так и при пологом положении крестца, а также при определенных упражнениях... . Мануальная терапия,  проводимая Вам, отношения  к этим участкам не имеет.. Как впрочем и протрузии..  .


----------



## roman11 (2 Июн 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия, проводимая Вам, отношения к этим участкам не имеет.. Как впрочем и протрузии..


Подскажите, что мне делать дальше, как лечить, к кому обратиться


----------



## AIR (3 Июн 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> Подскажите, что мне делать дальше, как лечить, к кому обратиться


Опять же, напоминаю, что все сказанное предположительно. .
Уменьшить по возможности механическую двигательную нагрузку на проблемные участки - пусть отдохнут, уменьшится отечность (воспаление местное). Местно гели противовоспалительные с противоотёчным действием типа Долобене,  Кармолис.  Упражнения только мягкие, плавные, медленные до небольшой болезненности.  Можете посмотреть подраздел "Физические упражнения, ЛФК, спорт "  и там тему "бадуаньцзин " - " 8 кусков парчи ",  в ней приведены ролики упражнений китайцев с очень подробным описанием. Выбираете те, которые действуют на проблемные зоны и осторожно выполняете. 
Хорошо бы конечно осмотр мануального терапевта, который умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.  За отсутствием оного, хотя бы квалифицированный массажист. Работа с проблемными участками по типу очень медленного  и мягкого разминания , понемногу и с оценкой самочувствия на следующий день.  Также посмотреть мышцы поясницы (подвздошно - рёберные, квадратные, пояснично-подвздошные ) , а также мышцы таза (ягодичные, запирательные, обязательно грушевидные ) при выявлении напряжения, уплотнения, застойной или воспалительной отечности , мягко плавно работать на их расслабление и улучшение местной микроциркуляции методом разминания и также мягкой миопрессуры (без зверства) с постепенным переходом на более глубокие мышечные слои.. Эффект зависит от уразумения и квалификации специалиста а  также "усидчивости" пациента..


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Июн 2020)

Я могу предположить развитие спаечного процесса в зоне Л3-4, как исход заживления секвестра. Кроме того есть признаки воспалительного процесса. Попробуйте пропить (не колоть!) курс НПВП в сочетании с мидокалмом и корсет.


----------



## roman11 (3 Июн 2020)

AIR ,Леонид Михайлович большое спасибо, что мне помогаете.


----------



## roman11 (3 Июн 2020)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Кроме того есть признаки воспалительного процесса


В частного невропатолога в январе (когда были ужасные боли в спине) в процессе лечения были: таблетки Олфен, десять компрессов с димексидом и гидрокортизоном, мочегонные, блокада Дипроспаном (результата 0), затем уколы в позвоночник в одном шприце Траумель + Дискус композитум (каждые 3 дня), и после третьей такой процедуры еще большее обострение (эти места уколов отекли как показано на фото), и этот день был началом появления жгучей боли в обеих ягодицах которые спускались вдоль бедер. Мог лежать и спать только на животе, о сиденья и ходьбе даже речи не было. Позвонил к врачу, он сказал «ничего страшного, приезжай», после был укол в позвоночник Флостерон, боль процентов на 20 притихла. Дальше начались проблемы с желудком, и я попрощался с этим врачом. Жгучая боль в ягодицах с этого дня не проходит полностью до сих пор, иногда едва едва ощутима, иногда сильные обострения.


----------



## abelar (8 Июн 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> В ноябре 2017 после простуды и ОРВИ начала ужасно болеть
> В октябре 2019 сильно перемерз и на следующий день боль в спине


Все остальное не имеет значения. Тем более, что ни один из методов лечения,традиционно применяемых при болях в спине не сработал.
Течение вашего заболевания прямо указывает на инфекционную природу. Тем более, что температуру тела ни вы, ни специалисты не измеряли. Несмотря на резкую потерю веса. Надеюсь,вы знаете, что питание человеку нужно для двух вещей: синтез глюкозы для мозга и поддержание темп. 36,6. Еще пару месяцев потери веса и ваши боли покажутся чепухой.
Что делать? 
1. Отмените ВСЕ лечение. Оно правильное,но не от той болезни. Можете "поздравить" мануальных терапевтов,остеопатов, массажистов , когда найдете инфекционную причину вашей болезни. Теперь они пополнят базу своих знаний еще на одну транскутанно передающуюся инфекцию.
2. Измеряйте температуру тела утро-вечер в течение недели. Сделайте клинический анализ крови. Исключите основные эндокринные патологии (сдайте ТТГ4 . к примеру).
3. Правильно обратитесь к врачу. А именно: теряю вес, боли в спине, температура такая-то. Все! Больше ни слова! И снимков не показывайте.


----------



## roman11 (8 Июн 2020)

abelar, Спасибо большое, что откликнулись.


----------



## roman11 (8 Июн 2020)

abelar написал(а):


> Сделайте клинический анализ крови


В январе сдавал общий анализ крови. В апреле сдавал биохимический анализ крови, содержание сахара в крови (был 6.3) , панкреатическая эластаза (кал) (280 мкг), узи внутренних органов + узи щитовидной железы, хеликобактер (отрицательный) и глотал "зонд"


abelar написал(а):


> Правильно обратитесь к врачу. А именно: теряю вес, боли в спине


отправили глотать зонд, где нашли гастрит и ГЭРБ. ЖКТ пролечили, спину нет


abelar написал(а):


> когда найдете инфекционную причину вашей болезни.


Я уже на все готов, на любые анализы, только не знаю что нужно сдавать, врачи футболят - говорят купи доску Евминова, (и это в платном медицинском центре). Подскажите пожалуйста, что нужно сдать: -общий анализ крови, что еще


----------



## Simos (8 Июн 2020)

Начните с простого.выполните обычные рентгенограммы пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и представьте снимки!


----------



## Elka66 (8 Июн 2020)

Обязательно меняйте температуру и посмотрите сами анализ крови,да можно и повторить,уролог моему мужу тоже с белком в моче сказал анализы хорошие.С кишечником проблем нет,няковцы и кроновцы теряют вес стремительно при воспалении в кишечнике


----------



## roman11 (8 Июн 2020)

@Simos, такие подойдут? Неделя после секвестра, 2017


----------



## doclega (22 Июн 2020)

Добрый день. На рентгенограмме - смещения тел позвонков не выявлено. Снижение высоты м/позвонкового диска L4-5. Задняя линия тел позвонков ровная. Признаки остеохондроза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2020)

Что болит на сегодня?

В теме уже два доктора.
Что удалось сделать из их советов?

.


----------



## roman11 (24 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что болит на сегодня?


боли в обеих ягодицах, которые спускаются вдоль (особенно в положении лежа- права нога)





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что удалось сделать из их советов?





AIR написал(а):


> За отсутствием оного, хотя бы квалифицированный массажист.


Раз в неделю начал работать с физическим терапевтом (разогрев мышц + упражнения + растяжка). Утром и вечером дома самостоятельно каждый день упражнения на пресс и закачка пояснице упражнениями типа лодочки. В апреле делал много упражнений (скрутки) на растяжку. Однажды после этих скручиваний на два дня залег (жгучая боль вдоль бедр усилилась). С тех пор я лфк на скрутки не делаю


abelar написал(а):


> Измеряйте температуру тела утро-вечер в течение недели


Измерял, температуры выше 36.8 не было

Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что помогаете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2020)

Боли утром, днём, вечером? Постоянно?
Боль во время нагрузки после нагрузки, боли после нагрузки проходят через час – 2? Боли в момент когда вы наклоняетесь вперёд или удивляетесь? Подробно опишите свои боли как и в какой момент болит от чего проходит?


----------



## Simos (25 Июн 2020)

Недавно  у меня сообщение было по поводу аномалии люмбосакрального перехода . Смотрим Рентгенограммы   -люмбализация 6 поясничных позвонков ,вверху аномальное дополнительное 13 ребро. 6 поясничный позвонок имеет увеличенные поперечные отростки слева больше.Если посмотреть не прямой снимок ,а под углом 30гр,   будет виден неоартроз (псевдоартроз) с двух сторон. больше слева ,где и болит больше. Это вероятно  синдром Бертолотти тип 2В. Если выполнить КТ этого уровня будет видно лучше Посмотрим МРТ при увеличении я выделил два очага псевдоартроза Вот сюда надо выполнить диагностический блок под ЭОП. Положительный ответ на блокаду определит или опровергнет источник боли.


----------



## Simos (25 Июн 2020)

Illustration demonstrating the Castellvi classification of lumbosacral transition vertebrae


----------



## roman11 (25 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли Утром, днём, вечером? Постоянно?


нет, уже не постоянно. Когда хожу практически не болит, когда делаю упражнения вечером не болит, когда наклоняюсь вперёд не болит. Утром просыпаюсь, немного болит и спускается по правой ноге (примерно бицепс бедра), делаю упражнения болит, через час примерно проходит. После сидения сильно болело( не мог работать дольше чем до обеда), спасался мазью Никофлекс. Она грела и было хорошо. Две недели назад начал закачивать кор, боль уменьшилась, (могу работать целый день) но полностью не проходит. После работы когда иду домой больше болят эти места(рис. 4) Прихожу домой, кушаю, отдыхаю. Но в положении лежа полностью не проходит, левая ягодица иногда беспокоит, а в правой почти всегда есть небольшая боль или не сильная жгучая боль по бедру (рис.6). Когда сплю ничего не беспокоит.

Посмотреть вложение 200242Посмотреть вложение 200243


----------



## roman11 (25 Июн 2020)

рис.4 і рис.6


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> Утром просыпаюсь, немного болит и спускается по правой ноге (примерно бицепс бедра), делаю упражнения болит, через час примерно проходит.
> После работы когда иду домой больше болят эти места(рис. 4)
> Прихожу домой, кушаю, отдыхаю, в положении лежа полностью не проходит, в правой почти всегда есть небольшая боль или не сильная жгучая боль по бедру (рис.6).


Вот так?


----------



## roman11 (27 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот так?


Да. Это после пяти месяцев лечения. 
Еще зимой пробовал эти места теннисным мячиком розмасажовувать (насмотрелся видео триггерные точки), но лучше не становилось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2020)

Лежа на спине ноги прямые поднимаются одинаково на 90 град?


----------



## roman11 (27 Июн 2020)

Нет. Градусов на 50- 60 примерно. Выше поднять не могу.

Мой предел


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2020)

Обе или одна?


----------



## roman11 (28 Июн 2020)

Обе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2020)

....Когда хожу практически не болит, когда делаю упражнения вечером не болит, когда наклоняюсь вперёд не болит.
- Почти здоров

...Утром просыпаюсь, немного болит и спускается по правой ноге (примерно бицепс бедра), делаю упражнения болит, через час примерно проходит. После сидения сильно болело( не мог работать дольше чем до обеда), спасался мазью Никофлекс. Она грела и было хорошо.
- По всем параметрам боль от мышц и суставов позвоночника

...Две недели назад начал закачивать кор, боль уменьшилась, (могу работать целый день) но полностью не проходит.
- Напоминаю, что процесс "закачивания"-Это тренировка мышц, которые обеспечивают такой стереотип при котром в пораженном сегменте минимизировать подвижность.

... После работы когда иду домой больше болят эти места(рис. 4) Прихожу домой, кушаю, отдыхаю. Но в положении лежа полностью не проходит, левая ягодица иногда беспокоит, а в правой почти всегда есть небольшая боль или не сильная жгучая боль по бедру (рис.6). Когда сплю ничего не беспокоит.
- Нужно добавить упражнения на ягодичные мышцы, грушевидные и заднюю группу мышц.
Могу дать наш вариант. письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## roman11 (28 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин, Спасибо Вам еще раз за помощь.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Нужно добавить упражнения на ягодичные мышцы


Перед карантином проходил реабилитацию на тренажерах по методу Бубновского. В спине боли уменьшились в ягодицах -нет.
С 15 июня дважды в неделю работаем над этими мышцами с физическим терапевтом плюс домашнее задание. Пока нет результата
Может мы с врачами что то пропустили ?.Так как это уже тянется шесть месяцев. Больше всего настораживает боль по поверхности бедра в покое в положении лежа

Простите, что столько вопросов, но что там мои протрузии  на МРТ. По Вашему мнению они дают симптоматику?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> Простите, что столько вопросов, но что там мои протрузии  на МРТ. По Вашему мнению они дают симптоматику?


Жалобы не соответствуют тому варианту, когда что-то задевает за корешки.


----------



## roman11 (30 Июн 2020)

Вчера вечером делал упражнение как на рисунке (медленно, без рывков) и на 6 повторе только начал подниматься от пола почувствовал щелчок слева в пояснице и ОПА знакома боль.
Слева внизу. Сегодня ели двигаюсь, сидеть тоже накладно. Кто подскажет что я делаю не так?🤔


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2020)

Вернули подвижность пораженному сегменту.


----------



## roman11 (5 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Еще такой вопрос, дольше 6-7 часов спать не могу (уже несколько месяцев), появляется боль как на рисунке, особенно больно спать на боку. Можно предположить что проблема может быть в суставах таза, или все же больше похоже на место крепления мышц. И как с этим бороться. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2020)

Если больно спать на боку, то скорее трохантериты. Но, учитывая, что боли под утро и стрелку вниз по ноге, то возможно и венозный застой позвоночных вен.


----------



## roman11 (9 Июл 2020)

Был вчера на осмотре в прикладного кинезиолога, остеопата, он говорит что ягодичная мышца и грушевидная "не включены"  я так понял что и не работают. Такое вообще может быть?🤔


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2020)

Может.
Так пусть включит!


----------



## roman11 (13 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин,
Здравствуйте. Извините, что опять беспокою, хотел поинтересоваться у Вас в каких случаях не помогает блокада Дипроспаном. Я так понял:
1. не качественная (сомневаюсь сам покупал в аптеке)
2. врач неправильно "уколол" (также сомневаюсь, врач опытный + видел мое МРТ)
Есть еще🤔
P.S простите, что столько вопросов, просто хочу разобраться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2020)

3. Причина больше в мышцах или нервах, а кололи под суставы.


----------



## roman11 (13 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин, я знаю что диагнозы заочно не ставят, но если взглянуть на прошлое 7-месячное лечение и попробовать вспомнить и сделать потом какие то логические выводы:
1. появилась боль слева в трех местах. пока колол диклофенак было легче. перестал колоть боль усилилась + сильная боль в пояснице
2. блокада Дипроспаном-результата 0, со временем добавились боли в обеих ягодицах которые спускались вдоль бедер
3. мануальная терапия - сразу становится лучше в пояснице, боль в середине левой ягодицы остается, через несколько дней боль в поясницу возвращается.
4. массажи и вытяжка -сразу облегчение для поясницы, ягодицы без изменений
5. кинезиотерапия -пояснице хорошо, ягодицам не понятного
6. работа с физическим терапевтом- не хуже, но и не сильно лучше.
На сегодняшний день имеем боль в обеих ягодицах (в зависимости от хождения, сидения, или состояния покоя в том числе сна) в разных местах. На МРТ и рентгене картина не очень страшна. Сегодня еще сдал общий анализ крови и ревмопробы. Кроме с- реактивный белок -6,1 не к чему придраться.
И так вопрос
а) что я пропустил?
б) может у меня миофасциальный синдром грушевидной и ягодичных мышц?
в) что еще это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2020)

1. появилась боль слева в трех местах. пока колол диклофенак было легче. перестал колоть боль усилилась + сильная боль в пояснице
- признак воспаления

2. блокада Дипроспаном-результата 0, со временем добавились боли в обеих ягодицах которые спускались вдоль бедер
- надо знать куда точно кололи

3. мануальная терапия - сразу становится лучше в пояснице, боль в середине левой ягодицы остается, через несколько дней боль в поясницу возвращается.
- признак поражения мышц и суставов 

4. массажи и вытяжка -сразу облегчение для поясницы, ягодицы без изменений
- признак поражения мышц и суставов 

5. кинезиотерапия -пояснице хорошо, ягодицам не понятного
- если кинезитерапия - тренировки, это - признак поражения мышц и суставов 

6. работа с физическим терапевтом- не хуже, но и не сильно лучше.
- признак поражения мышц и суставов 

На сегодняшний день имеем боль в обеих ягодицах (в зависимости от хождения, сидения, или состояния покоя в том числе сна) в разных местах. На МРТ и рентгене картина не очень страшна. Сегодня еще сдал общий анализ крови и ревмопробы. Кроме с- реактивный белок -6,1 не к чему придраться.
- признак воспаления. Тазобедренные суставы-то, как?

а) что я пропустил?
- не Вы, скорее пропустили врачи.

б) может у меня миофасциальный синдром грушевидной и ягодичных мышц?
- обязательно

в) что еще это может быть?
- воспаление мышц и суставов


----------



## roman11 (14 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что так быстро и информативно ответили.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - надо знать куда точно кололи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2020)

Куда-то в крестец! Поэтому и не помогло.


----------



## roman11 (19 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Куда-то в крестец! Поэтому и не помогло.


Я думал он л5с1 колол.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - признак воспаления. Тазобедренные суставы-то, как?


как проверить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2020)

Анализы, УЗИ, МРТ, осмотр врача


----------



## roman11 (25 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.
В четверг сделал узи обоих тазобедренных суставов.
Заключение: признаки трохантерита обоих тазобедренных суставов. Рекомендовано: консультация ортопеда и УВТ.
Вчера обратился к врачу-ортопеду.
Из хорошего:
-не смотря что я похудел более чем на 10 кг, форма атлетическая, еще некоторые мышцы сильные
- ягодицы на одном уровне - симметричные -это хорошо.
Трохантерит под вопросом. Протрузии процентов на 90 здесь ни при чем.
Теперь с плохого:
Сказал, что ягодичных мышц как таковых нету, скорее всего их "съело воспаление" и было поставлено три страшные предыдущие диагнозы:
1.Трохантерит
2. Диспл коксартроз
3. Сакроилеит
4. Болезнь Бехтерева
Особенно последний меня не сильно радует
Нужно досдать:
а) мочевая кислота
б) переделать ревмопробы
в) хламидии
г) HLA-B27
д) рентген


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Правильно. Надо достать


----------



## roman11 (26 Июл 2020)

Интересует а какая разрешенная норма рентгенологического облучения в течение полугода🤔 
так как
в январе - делал флюорографию, рентген шеи и рентген зуба
в апреле - рентген пищевода (0,9 мЗв)
и сейчас нужно также сделать рентген (думаю не менее 1 мЗв)


----------



## roman11 (31 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.
Посмотрите пожалуйста, на мои анализы. Сегодня пришли, правда сдавал в другой клинике, куда врач направил.
АСЛО - 44
РФ - 7,4
Сечовая кислота - 345
С- реактивный белок - 0,19  ( две недели назад был 6,1)
chlamydia trachomatis - 0,97
Hla-b27 - не обнаружено

Доктор Ступин, и еще интересует есть ли на рентгене сакроилеит или иные отклонения, так как уже шестой месяц есть разные боли в ягодичных мышцах особенно в состоянии покоя и после сна, и врачи уже начали поглядывать в сторону болезни Бехтерева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2020)

На Бехтерева не тянете
Нормы анализов в этой лаборатории укажите


----------



## roman11 (1 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Спасибо что ответили.
Норми:
АСЛО                                  < 200
РФ                                       <14
Сечовая кислота               202-416
С- реактивный белок      < 5 
chlamydia trachomatis     > 1,1  положительный


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2020)

Стандартные
Норма
Сакроилеита по рентгену нет
Признаки артроза КПС, есть


----------



## AIR (2 Авг 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> еще интересует есть ли на рентгене сакроилеит или иные отклонения, так как уже шестой месяц есть разные боли в ягодичных мышцах особенно в состоянии покоя и после сна, и врачи уже начали поглядывать в сторону болезни Бехтерева.


Клиника для Бехтерева нехарактерна , там имеется ограничение подвижности, застойно-ригидные, т.е. малоподвижные с трудом тянущиеся,  плотные мышцы, достаточно жесткие.. застойная отечность не только самих мышц, но и окружающих тканей.


----------



## roman11 (3 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На Бехтерева не тянете





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сакроилеита по рентгену нет


Спасибо, это радует


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Признаки артроза КПС, есть


Насколько я понимаю, в моем случае это не может быть причиной боли


----------



## roman11 (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин,  здравствуйте. 
В понедельник сидя на работе, на ровном месте заработал обострение (это уже стало традицией раз в месяц обострения). В среду сдал СРБ, он оказался 0,9 при норме до 5.
Интересует такой вопрос:
1. правильно ли я понял что при любом воспалительном процессе СРБ всегда поднимается.
2. почему в моем случае через примерно 1,5 сутки после обострения он был в норме
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

1. Нет. Только при общем, при локальном (травматическом) нет
2. Поэтому, что это локально


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

roman11 написал(а):


> Спасибо, это радует
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, в моем случае это не может быть причиной боли


Может. Это артроз КПС, от так же может болеть


----------



## roman11 (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может. Это артроз КПС, от так же может болеть


как узнать он ли это болит?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому, что это локально


не могу никак понять что дает такие обострения(просто на ровном месте). может ли быть  просто мышечная проблема
и могут ли давать такие обострения сами больные мышцы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Есть пробы на артроз КПС
Вопрос. Совет доктора Simos
Смотрим Рентгенограммы -люмбализация 6 поясничных позвонков ,вверху аномальное дополнительное 13 ребро. 6 поясничный позвонок имеет увеличенные поперечные отростки слева больше.Если посмотреть не прямой снимок ,а под углом 30гр, будет виден неоартроз (псевдоартроз) с двух сторон. больше слева ,где и болит больше. Это вероятно синдром Бертолотти тип 2В. Если выполнить КТ этого уровня будет видно лучше Посмотрим МРТ при увеличении я выделил два очага псевдоартроза Вот сюда надо выполнить диагностический блок под ЭОП. Положительный ответ на блокаду определит или опровергнет источник боли.


----------



## roman11 (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот сюда надо выполнить диагностический блок под ЭОП


1.если можно объясните пожалуйста что это такое
2. к какому врачу обратиться и что говорить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Это блокала  в больное место
К нейрохирургу.


----------



## roman11 (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин, хорошо,на сколько я правильно понял у нас остается три возможные причины боли:
1. артроз КПС
2. синдром Бертолотти
3. миофасциальный синдром.
Ничего не пропустил🤔


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Фасет синдром


----------



## roman11 (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин, артроз КПС , синдром Бертолотти и фасеточний синдром можно определить с помощью диагностической блокади ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Да. Если попасть


----------



## roman11 (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да. Если попасть


делает только нейрохирург, или еще какой то врач?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Неврологи так же


----------



## roman11 (11 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин, завтра есть возможность пойти на консультацию к нейрохирургу. 
Ему нужно что-то конкретно сказать, или грамотный врач сам все увидит и поймет🤔


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2020)

Разберется.
Блокаду просите.


----------



## roman11 (19 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин,  здравствуйте. Может Вы мне подскажите.
Когда сдавал анализы то было:
Hla-b27 - не обнаружено  а  Hla-b7 - обнаружено 
В лаборатории и врач мне так и не объяснили, что это такое Hla-b7, и я сам также нигде не могу найти.
Может Вы знаете что это за ген такой и почему они идут вместе
Заранее благодарю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2020)

Это значит, что анкилозирующего спондилита скорее всего нет (В27-), а есть что-то другое (В7+) и это надо искать. Ревматолог нужен.


----------



## brut (14 Ноя 2020)

*roman11*
ДД! Куда пропали, вылечились? У меня очень похожая тема, только одна сторона.


----------



## roman11 (14 Ноя 2020)

brut написал(а):


> Куда пропали, вылечились?


Здравствуйте. До конца еще не вылечился, но чувствую себя лучше. В ревматолога был со всеми анализами и жалобами - ответил что это не его. В конце августа обратился к хорошему реабилитологу. Он показал мне много упражнений для стабилизации ягодичных мышц, но перед силовой работой обязательно прокатка всех мышц на фоам ролле - потом розтяжка- а уже потом силовая работа. Раз в три-четыре недели приезжаю к этому реабилитологу и он меняет упражнения. Обострение стали не такие частые а болевые ощущения не такие сильные. Причину пока я не нашел, но потихоньку ищу ...


----------

